# Impuls mit einer 1ms



## magmaa (8 April 2008)

Hallo ich brauchte einen einmaligen Impuls mit max 1ms länge. 
Wenn ich z.B. einen Taster betätige, kann mir da einer weiter helfen? 
Der normale Impuls kann nur 10ms.


----------



## volker (8 April 2008)

*zu wenig info*

welche steuerung?
zykluszeit bis zum impuls bedacht?
was willst du machen?

ohne zusätzliche hardware halte ich das unabhängig von der steuerung für aussichtslos.


----------



## kermit (8 April 2008)

volker schrieb:


> ...ohne zusätzliche hardware halte ich das unabhängig von der steuerung für aussichtslos.


na, ja ... jetzt weiß ich nicht auswendig, ob so eine kleine 317er Timerinterrupts im 1ms-Raster kann, oder eventuell Hintergrundbearbeitung, dass man das zyklische Programm für die Pulsgenerierung nehmen könnte und im Hintergrund (schön langsam) das eigentliche Steuerungsprogramm abarbeitet ...

im Sinne von Volker Ball zurück an Fragesteller: wieviel Freiheitsgrade haben wir denn, das Problem zu lösen?


----------



## Zottel (8 April 2008)

Da bietet sich Hardware an:
1. Taster setzt RS-FlipFlop. RS-FlipFlop-Ausgang an Monoflop mit1ms. Monoflop setzt RS-Flip-Flop zurück. Rücksetzen sollte dominieren, weil kaum jemand den Taster vor Ablauf einer ms wieder loslassen kann.


----------



## afk (9 April 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Da bietet sich Hardware an:
> 1. Taster setzt RS-FlipFlop. RS-FlipFlop-Ausgang an Monoflop mit1ms. Monoflop setzt RS-Flip-Flop zurück. Rücksetzen sollte dominieren, weil kaum jemand den Taster vor Ablauf einer ms wieder loslassen kann.


Meine Elektronik-Kenntnisse sind leicht eingerostet, darum korrigier mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege, aber wenn man ein flankengetriggertes, nicht retriggerbares Monoflop nimmt, kann man das FlipFlop doch einfach weglassen und den Taster direkt an's Monoflop hängen, oder ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## kinglazee (14 April 2008)

*Interrupts?*

Hey Leute, bin auch neu hier,
aber vielleicht kann meine Idee helfen...

Bei einem normal programmierbaren uC (z.B. Atmel) würde ich 
wenn die Zykluszeit die gewünschte Impulszeit überschreitet 
ein Unterprogamm schreiben das genau so lange zum bearbeiten braucht
wie mein gewünschter Impuls lang sein soll, ohne jegliche Zeitbausteine,
lediglich anhand der eigentlichen Rechenzeit der ALU berechnet!

Aber eine SPS arbeitet ja etwas anders. Soweit ich das noch weiß
kommt zuerst PAE, dann berechnung, dann PAA!
PAE = P heripherie A bbild E ingänge
PAA = P heripherie A bbild A usgänge

Also würden während des eigentlichen Programmablaufs keine 
Eingänge oder Ausgänge bearbeitet!

Aber man hat doch Interrupts mit denen man direkt und auch sofort einen
Ausgang setzen könnte...(oder irre ich?) und diesen nach 1ms 'Programmcode' durch erneuten Interrupt wieder reseten könnte... ???

Ich kenne dazu jetzt keine Befehle, sollte lediglich als anregung dienen,
vielleicht konnte ich ja helfen!

Besten Gruss Sascha


----------



## marlob (14 April 2008)

Vielleicht sollte magmaa sich mal wieder melden und sagen was er genau machen möchte und vor allem mit welcher Hardware


----------



## kpeter (15 April 2008)

tja oder wir holen wieder mal unsere Kristallkugel heraus

aber mal andes diskudiert für was könnte man nur 1 ms inpuls brauchen ????


----------



## ge-nka (15 April 2008)

Hier ist ein Link,wo es um Erzeugung eines 
1µs langen Impuls geht.
Also 1ms soll viel Problemloser gehen weil man 1000x mehr Takte
für Ausführung der Zwischenschritte hat.(bei 1000KHz Timertakt)
Falls Pegelanpassung an Ausgangsseite notwendig ist
muß man schon an die Schaltungstechnik denken (Optokopler oder MOSFETs
mit falschen Werten,können schon dein Impuls verlängern oder kürzer machen)


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 April 2008)

... schön wäre gewesen, wenn du wenigstens mal zwischendurch eine der oben weiter gestellten Fragen beantwortet hättest.

Falls du das mit einer SPS machen willst, so sage ich erstmal pauschal ... das geht nicht.
Falls du an eine seperate Schaltung denkst ... da gibt es bestimmt etwas ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... schön wäre gewesen, wenn *du* wenigstens mal zwischendurch eine der oben weiter gestellten Fragen beantwortet hättest.



wer? ich? hab doch gar keine frage gestellt 



hab da was für euch:


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 April 2008)

Danke ... die kann man* IMMER* gut gebrauchen ...

@4L: wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dich gemient haben könnte ...?


----------



## vierlagig (15 April 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @4L: wie kommst du darauf, dass ich dich gemeint haben könnte ...?



weil der fragensteller nirgendwo zu sehen war und du somit eigentlich jeden angesprochen haben könntest ...


----------



## magmaa (15 April 2008)

So sorry für die Verspätung, also CPU ist eine Soft CPU WinLC 
OB35 kann ich mit 1ms Zykluszeit aufrufen.

Und ich brauche zwei Signale für eine Freigabe die so aussehen sollten:


----------



## Ralle (15 April 2008)

Hat das einen Grund, daß Signal 1 unbedingt 1ms haben soll, wenn noch die 100ms ab dem Ende der Flanke von Signal 1 gemessen werden?


----------



## magmaa (16 April 2008)

So ist es beschrieben in der Anleitung das die Freigabe Signale so aussehen sollen.


----------



## vierlagig (16 April 2008)

magmaa schrieb:


> So ist es beschrieben in der Anleitung das die Freigabe Signale so aussehen sollen.



das ewige aus der nase geziehe ....

was ist das für ein gerät?
was bewirkt die freigabe?

more input


----------

